# New and need advice



## dan onhwy1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't know how much fun this smoking would be; now I'm reading forums and looking forward to going to competitions as a spectator to learn more.

*Here's what we're using*:

Brinkman propane fired smoker:  water pan, wood pan, 3 racks.

*Here's one (of many) issues I need help with:*

*Salmon:*

Cooked it on two weekends and in both cases the flesh was softer than we thought it should be.

Tasted pretty good.

*Here's what we did:*

1st time we brined it overnight and then cooked it for about 5 hours @ 195 degrees.

Smoked it over hickory chips and the smoke lasted about 5 hours.

2nd time we put it onto the grate without brining.  Cooked it the same 5 hours and same temp.

Smoked it over apple wood chips and the smoke lasted for about 5 hours.

Also, the second time we had a tough membrane develop over the flesh of the fish.  It was leather like and chewy:  tasted o.k. though.

I've got other questions re: our results with beef ribs, beef roasts, pork roasts, pork ribs of different kinds, etc.  but I'll save them for another post.

What we *do* know is that we *don't* know our asteroids from our appetite, and we look forward to your advice.

Thanks in advance.

Dan


----------



## porked (Mar 27, 2011)

Dan, I have only tried salmon once and it came out really well. I followed Bearcarver's tutorial and followed very closely. I only did a small batch just in case I had to toss it, but I was extremely pleased with the results. Check it out under his name when you see a post of his. Good luck.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I can't help with the salmon as I don't care for fish,but welocme to SMF. If you get the chance check out the free e-course offered here. It will get you going in the right direction!!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 27, 2011)

So what didn't you like about the salmon? Taste, texture, dryness? Check out Bearcarvers recipe and see what you think. I have  not tried his but everyone raves about it. I do mine a little different but they are all awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome Dan,

If you want to cook Salmon for Dinner, you have to do it hotter & faster, but if you want some great snacking Smoked Salmon, you can try my step by step. Many have tried it and loved it, including my NJ buddy "Porked". When a PA guy & a NJ guy agree something is good, it must be good!   LOL

Below is the link to my Smoked Salmon.

If you lose it, you can always find it in my signature, below all of my posts, along with some of my other favorites.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview

Bear


----------



## porked (Mar 27, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Welcome Dan,
> 
> If you want to cook Salmon for Dinner, you have to do it hotter & faster, but if you want some great snacking Smoked Salmon, you can try my step by step. Many have tried it and loved it, including my NJ buddy "Porked". When a PA guy & a NJ guy agree something is good, it must be good!   LOL
> 
> ...


He ain't kidding.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics, & even if you are an experienced smoker you may learn something new. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. Don't forget we all love Qview!  Salmon for dinner, dust with cajun spice, smoke at 225 until IT is 135-140. Check with a fork, meat should separate and flake apart.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## dan onhwy1 (Mar 27, 2011)

To all you respondents:

I am so impressed with your readiness to deal with a beginner like me.  I just got through reading every one of your posts to my wife and we both sat here grinning and smiling at each other over the info delivered and the courtesy expressed.

This sounds like a good place for us and we really appreciate your comments.

Now I'm going to smoke like hell and then write about it.

Best regards,

Patti and Dan


----------

